

Stack Overflow is now the official support platform for Facebook Developers - alexlmiller
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/08/facebook-stackoverflow/

======
cosgroveb
I would like to say that I've been generally happy with Stack Overflow as the
official Q&A site for Android Developers. It seems to work pretty well for
that purpose and I usually find what I need.

~~~
inoop
It would have been nice if Google would have taken the time to write detailed
and correct documentation for Android, but unfortunately it is a rather
incomplete and buggy mess right now. I've found myself hitting crashes and
freezes that were a direct result of mismatches between the doc and the actual
behavior of the code. One of these hits infrequently or only hit on some
devices, which makes it insanely hard to debug. I filed a bug report, but
apparently no-one at Google ever reads them, let alone triage them. I guess
that's what they meant by being more like a startup?

Stack Overflow is nice as a community effort, but if a company wants
developers to adopt their platform, proper documentation written by the people
who know the code is essential. Hire some monkeys if you must, but leaving it
up to the community to write their own docs is just plain lazy.

------
breckinloggins
This is what I think reddit should do. There are endless arguments there over
whether something belongs in /r/pics, /r/funny, /r/LI5 or /r/askscience, etc.

I always thought that a lot of what we call "subreddits" are actually
orthogonal tags that apply to posts. Think about it, if there's a funny
picture of a naked girl, why isn't that simultaneously in /r/pics, /r/funny,
and /r/nsfw?

~~~
alex_c
Through the magic of cross-posts, it usually is.

------
jarin
This is great, because the Facebook Developer Forums are effectively useless.

------
amanuel
This feels to me like Facebook is kicking out the developers out of their
house. Makes sense I guess.

